

Join Google+ and get Hangouts?  - blaco

So today i logged in to my gmail account and had this message on my hangouts widget &quot;Join Google+ and get Hangouts!&quot;, am i the only one with this message ? did i miss something ? i wasn&#x27;t aware that Hangouts was a &quot;trial&quot; and it was a Google+ only....
======
blaco
btw, if someone is interested a user posted the solution on the gmail forum

shorty82 : "Click "Join Google+" and then click "Cancel" on the G+ signup
screen. That gets Hangouts to come up properly so you can revert to the old
chat by clicking next to your name and choosing "Revert to old chat""

